# Italy???



## sunshine4 (Oct 20, 2011)

I am trying to find an Italy resort. Any suggestions? I am not sure where to start. I know I want by the water. Is 1 week enough or should I look for 2 weeks? Same resort or different if we stay 2 weeks. I want to be free to eat wherever. TIA


----------



## Jimster (Oct 20, 2011)

*Italy*

First, I'd post this in the "Europe" forum.  Second, having been there several times, I find you never have enough time- why not 4 weeks LOL.


----------



## sunshine4 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks Jim I guess 2 weeks it is. Are there any resorts to avoid. I am RCI weeks.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 21, 2011)

I would suggest different resorts in different parts of the country, and two weeks rather than one.  If you have never been to Italy, I would suggest making at least a couple of days for Rome, and I would also add Venice and Florence.

I would suggest one timeshare week be in Venice, if you can get a week there, but that is a really tough exchange.  If you want to go to the beach while in the old city, simply take vaporetto (water bus) 1 or 2 to Lido, which is Venice's stretch of Adriatic Sea beach.

Exploring Tuscany is also great, but that is another rather tough exchange, and most of the resorts are inland.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 22, 2011)

Unless you've been to italy in the past I'd not recommend you stay in timeshares which tend to be out of the cities and often quite remote.  There's so much to see I suggest you make it a 'hotel' trip...stay at least 3 nights in Venice, Florence, Rome and Sorrento.  I'd recommend the Hilton Palace in Sorrento and SPG hotels everywhere else...just make sure they are right smack in the middle of the cities, not the outskirts.  Pack light, travel on great trains.  I think its hard to see Rome in 3 nights, but it can be done.  It won't be a cheap trip this way but the memories will be priceless.

Brian


----------

